

How the Debt Deal Could Affect Your Start-up - culturebeat
http://www.inc.com/news/articles/201108/debt-deal-doesnt-help-small-business-say-experts.html

======
wccrawford
"small businesses are unlikely to see benefits anytime soon."

... NOBODY is benefitting, other than by not having things get worse
immediately. And everyone benefits from that.

Why are people so greedy that a bill designed to save the entire economy is
put down simply because it doesn't help their pet cause more than everything
else? Cripes.

